# έχω ακεφιές



## BrendaP

Έχω ακεφιές....this is new to me. Does it mean "feeling out of sorts", generally feeling "blah"? Is there a better way to express this? What about "είμαι στις μαύρες μου"? Are these phrases something I would hear and use myself?


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

in the WR dictionary I found for ακεφιά:



*doldrums* _n_(person: depressed state) _άτομο_*ακεφιά*, *μελαγχολία* _ουσ.θηλ._


_Ακεφιά_ derives from _α_- (στερητικό) plus noun _κέφι_

_Έχω ακεφιές_ ~_ Ι 'm not having fun/ I' m not in a good mood_. _
Είμαι στις μαύρες μου_ is a synonym, but a bit stronger (I think)


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Perseas.  Are they common phrases?  Not that I go around being gloomy...


----------



## Perseas

Yes, they are very common, Brenda! (in the right context  )


----------



## BrendaP

Again, ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## shawnee

Interesting, I've never come across ακεφιές before out here in the provinces. More likely expression that comes to mind is δέν έχω κέφη απόψε/σήμερα.


----------



## Perseas

Yes,_ δεν έχω κέφι_ is another alternative.
Also, _δεν έχω (και πολλή) διάθεση_.


----------



## BrendaP

thanks to both of you!


----------



## sotos

In songs is the equivalint of "I got the blues"


----------



## BrendaP

Interesting that in English we get the blues and in Greek, with "είμαι στις μαύρες μου" it's the blacks .  Thanks, Sotos.


----------

